# Chicken Noodle Soup?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, does anyone have a good recipe for some nice, hearty chicken noodle soup?

I've always loved this but since I've stopped going to Daycare, I havn't eaten it in a while as I find that the stores and such don't have nice, hearty soup... and it costs like 4-5$ a bowl... I wouldn't be complaining if they actually made good soup or given you more than just a spoonfull, but they don't.

I don't mind paying 60$ for a steak though... and I do


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Basics of chicken soup is to boil the bones of a chicken (I use chicken thighs and breasts) in a large pot for a few hours. Add a bit of salt, some ground garlic (or chopped onions) pepper and poultry seasoning (can be rosemary, sage etc or a mix of them sold as poultry seasoning)

After that has boiled for a few hours add chopped veggies like carrots, celery or what ever you like (add potatoes not long before you are serving as it doesn't take long to cook them) If you want noodles or shell pasta cook that seperatey, then add before serving. 

You may find the broth needs a boost from liquid or powdered chicken flvouring like oxo, add salt (some do while the meat etc is just started, others wait till after adding the oxo like porduct) Cut your meat off the bones, add your potato, cook for a few minutes (5 or 10) then add noodles if you are and serve. Add more seasonings if deesired.

Takes all day to do it right  Yes I have made it many times, but my kids prefer the one with the noodles....in the can....red label  Whats a Mom to do


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, the closest I've ever found to what I want are the Campbell's Chunky brand 

Mmmmm.... mmmm.... guuuuuuudddd!

Thanks for the recipe, I never knew they had potatoes in the soup or maybe I never paid attention :S


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

My grandmother's had to have celery, carrots and potato....what you put in can be up to you  The kids just like the cambell's you add water to chicken noodle like all kids. 

Global TV did a bit on a study done on chicken broth...it really does help your colds  Not a wives tale.....I don't make soup often, you can do beef as well (beef bones and some stewing beef works).

Make the veggies as chunky you like, or as small as you want. The more you add the more like a meal it is...a bun with it and I would have it on a cold day, so hurry up and make it before it is 90 out there


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i do it by starting with celery onions and carrots.. fry them up first..till some caramelization occurs.. then its almost exactly the same as nightowl does it..

Takes all day i agree.. but dam!! its good on a cold day!!

If you put in potatoes at the end the soup has to be a little saltier first.. potatoes will mild it to just right..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know... its relaxing and enjoyable just making the soup ...  thats what i love too.


----------

